

How to Build a Mobile Web App – Part 2 - mxpatel29
http://blog.raavel.com/2013/09/03/build-mobile-web-app-2/

======
mxpatel29
Link to Part 1: [http://blog.raavel.com/2013/08/29/build-mobile-web-
app/](http://blog.raavel.com/2013/08/29/build-mobile-web-app/)

